# How was the opener



## Farmer Z (May 9, 2005)

The opener was good saw alot of people out and about doing alot of hunting. Hope everybody got pletty of shooting.


----------



## SportingClub (Oct 28, 2004)

The dog found and we flushed a dozen hens, that's all. Tried to imagine them colored and ringnecked but my conscience would not allow it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

We had a great opener in MN today. Hunted WMA near home. Got to the parking lot at 7:00 am, to claim a spot, opened at 9:00 am. Not really necessary to be there quite that early, did not see any orange even drive by until about 8:15. 
Watched a nice buck with two does feeding in a stubble field as we waited. Made the time go by a little quicker, but really enjoyed the time spent with my son just talking about the upcoming day and drinking good coffee. Partners that we hunted with got there about 8:00, they were on midnights, had to go home and change, get their dog. We watch two roosters land in a low spot about 100 yards away. Anticipation was killing us. 
15 minutes into the season we had two in the bag, one more later in the walk, my son made a great high flying left to right on that bird. I had to quit by noon, but did manage to make one classic miss before ending the day. Sun was in my eyes!!!! really.
Son and three other friends of his took 7 more this afternoon. A mixture of public and private land. Total of 10 for the day, for 7 guys.
Duey the lab, had kind of a rocky start, running past a few birds this morning, and more interested in playing with the other dog. Son said he made up it for this afternoon with 3 solid points out of the seven taken working by himself.
Went on one point, did the big pounce, head went deep into a tangle of grass and out came the rooster head held high, firmly in the grasp of Duey's mouth. Duey proudly pranced it over my son, and gave him the "look what I found". No BB's in it when we cleaned it so I am thinking it was just young and dumb.
We had a couple of great opportunities early in the day but young hunters made good decisions on not to shoot when not sure of color and not to shoot towards buildings. They were complimented on their wise choice and rewarded with birds in the bag later.
Hunted hard and honest with a great start to the MN season. Lots of corn left in the area, and lots of water in anything that even looks low.


----------

